# Voice of Chef on South Park Passed...(issac hayes)



## ThePHX (Aug 10, 2008)

I just heard that Issac Hayes R&B vocalist "Shaft" or younger people will know him as the voice of Chef on South Park has passed away...

http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20218136,00.html?iid=top25-20080810-Isaac+Hayes+dies+at+age+65


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Aug 10, 2008)

Bernie Mac died too


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 11, 2008)

They go in 3's. Who's next???


----------



## Kharnifex (Aug 11, 2008)

george carlin was the 3rd....


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 11, 2008)

Kharnifex said:


> george carlin was the 3rd....


That was 7 weeks ago, it doesn't count.


----------

